

Ask HN: Anyone tried a food-related startup? - antidaily

We have a good story and product to sell. Unfortunately, we have zero experience selling food over the internet. Any advice?
======
RobGR
I cannot remember ever purchasing food over the internet.

However, I have driven 30 or 40 miles to go to a speciality ethnic grocery
store or farmer's market to get a specialty food I learned about over the
internet.

Perhaps you should look into finding non-internet ways to sell your item, and
then simply advertise on the internet.

------
coopr
I've started, grown, and sold a food startup - contact me privately if you'd
like to know more about what I learned...

~~~
joshu
I'd love to hear about this. I'm fascinated by food and food business.

------
davidw
No, but I'm curious about it. What's your product? My guess is that the
biggest hurdle is actually producing and certifying as safe whatever it is
you're cooking up.

~~~
antidaily
Organic snacks would be the general category.

------
joshu
Foodoro (a YC company) and Foodzie both do this.

